# the new boys:



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

Yet again I was forced to purchase from a pet store because there simply are zero breeders around here. Was a small privately owned pet store. Cage was clean and the rats were separated by gender so it wasn't all bad........ There was only 2 boys and about 4 girls there which was good cause I wanted 2 boys BUT if there had been 3 I would have taken them all just to keep em together. Asked to hold em first, they were a bit scared but didn't panic and try to jump to the floor or anything. I am definitely not expert on age but my guess is they aren't fully grown 

This is Louis who has a very brown back and a VERY blue stomach.









Here is a very tired Pills. which is a basic black hooded white? Kinda fat though 









they seem to wrestle a bit more than my girls did and when they get tired they just pass out wherever they are....... sweet guys.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Awwww!! They are adorable i wana pinch um


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh soo cute.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh, they're so sweet! ^^


----------



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

They're adorable!


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

and they wrestle with my hand, the girls never did that!

only 1 concern is they might bite me too hard while playing, so far they just nibble and chase my hand around ^_^


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Pet store rats are not always bad, they can be some of the sweetest. They are so cute, probally 8ish weeks by the looks of the first one? The second looks a bit larger. Have fun!


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

It's not very likely that they'll bite while playing if they haven't yet.

Very cute  Pills does indeed look sleepy.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

well when rubbing their backs they start bruxing. That could be fear or happiness I dunno which....... but as long as they let me do it without fleeing it can't be bad right?


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

If they stay put and brux, I'd say they're happy ratten.


----------



## lena21492 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a girl thats almost identical to ur hooded! He's so cute!


----------



## Dumbo_Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh their so cute! My male rats wressle all the time, most of the time their ok then one will get over excited and bite to hard and then a game of chase breaks out lol.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

when my rats were younger they used to wrestle with my hand but never bit down too hard i wouldn't worry to much and if they do they will probably realize it and feel bad, like my dog when she bites too hard she comes back all snuggly and submissive, its too adorable you have to forgive them at that point!


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll get a good shot of louis' stomach later so yall can see the blue!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 17, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I seem to remember that agouti self rats have bluish stomachs... Still, rat belly pictures are always lovely ;D Bring 'em ON!


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

keysong said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I seem to remember that agouti self rats have bluish stomachs... Still, rat belly pictures are always lovely ;D Bring 'em ON!


i've been trying for a few days now and it is a lot more difficult that i thought! He always stands up facing the walls


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

Ha ha, this is when you have to be sneaky. Try holding a treat and letting him smell it, then lifting it above his head so he stands up to get it. Then snap a picture quickly  And make sure he gets the treat for being a good little ratty.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

keysong said:


> Ha ha, this is when you have to be sneaky. Try holding a treat and letting him smell it, then lifting it above his head so he stands up to get it. Then snap a picture quickly  And make sure he gets the treat for being a good little ratty.


so far my classic treats don't work on them?! they don't like yogurt OR chocolate chips....... i think something is wrong


----------



## PorkChop-n-Twinkie (Jan 31, 2009)

:O
Rats like chocolate chips??


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Sojuuk said:


> keysong said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha, this is when you have to be sneaky. Try holding a treat and letting him smell it, then lifting it above his head so he stands up to get it. Then snap a picture quickly  And make sure he gets the treat for being a good little ratty.
> ...


You can always try cheerios... my girls aren't big on a lot of treats, but they loooove when they get cheerios!


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

Jest said:


> You can always try cheerios... my girls aren't big on a lot of treats, but they loooove when they get cheerios!


I would have to buy some then


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive noticed that petstore rats often are not too keen on regular treats. I think it's cause they are grown up with no diversity in their food. Try to mix a banana with their food, or a peice of apple and mash the fruit partially so it gets juicy then they are more keen on it after trying a bit and reccognising the smell later n and THEN you might be able to get them stand up 

They are very cute


----------

